# Fantasies Towards Same-Sex Crush Are Leaking Into My Sex Life w/Husband



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

31 years old, married for 10 years and have always been faithful. 

In January of this year, I experienced (and am still going through) my first ever same-sex crush; the crush is on my dental hygienist w/is married w/children. This has blown my socks off, because never in my 30+ years on this planet, have I had a crush on someone who doesn’t have a penis. 
After visiting with her 2 or 3 times, I’ve refused appointments because I become very anxious, flushed, and my heart starts to palpitate. I’ve become a nervous wreck over this. 
At first, I didn’t think it was a sexual crush, but now I’m not so sure.

After meeting her in January, I confided to my husband that I met my first ever woman crush. He didn’t react well, obviously, and was very jealous. I downplayed my feelings to pacify him. 
I have no intention of trying to cheat with this woman and when I try to think of her and I together, in a sexual way, it doesn’t turn me on.
It’s like a crush w/o the sexual component. The feelings aspect of it, though, were and are very intense because I’ve never experienced this towards a woman. 
I thought I would be over this by now, but those intense feelings are still there. I have no one to talk to about this and I feel that the secrecy is making me think my feelings are more intense than they really are. 

Now, visions of her have leaked into my head while having sex with my husband. This doesn’t excite me though, it bothers me and makes it difficult to orgasm. I feel guilt and shame after. 

I’ve found 1 friend to talk to about this and she asked me “well why don’t you just tell her how you feel to get it off your chest.” At first I thought it was a horrible idea, but now I’m not so sure. I never intend on seeing her again, she’s a married woman with children, and the secrecy behind this is affecting me physically (when I think of it, I feel everything from pressure in my head to tingling extremities and lips, to flushing of my face, heart palps and on some occasions, I've cried).
My friend suggested that I send this message through a FB message, making sure that I drive the point home that this is about _my_ feelings and not _hers_, and no response is needed, but the weight of this was getting to me. Then block her on FB after, so she doesn't have to see my profile pop up on the "people you may know" or her message feed.

I just want to get over this. I’ve considered therapy, but between going to work full time and going to school full time, my husbands mother is in the hospital…it doesn’t seem feasible and won’t be possible until mid-June. 

Please help. Any suggestions on how to get over this?

BTW, I should have titled this thread better.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear god don't tell the poor woman!

This is the same as any crush. The cure is to avoid the person until the crush goes away, and distract your mind when you find yourself thinking of the person.

Within a short while, you will get over it.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> I have no intention of cheating with this woman and when I try to think of her and I together, in a sexual way, it doesn’t turn me on.


If I was him, I wouldn't want you cheating with this chick either. However, if you could work it out to include me in the equation, I wouldn't view that as cheating.


----------



## Melvynman (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like a April fools joke! You will get over her. Its spring time enjoyyour fantasies.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL my husband didn't express a desire to have a 3some, at all. Haha. He's a different kind of guy, I guess.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Dear god don't tell the poor woman!
> 
> This is the same as any crush. The cure is to avoid the person until the crush goes away, and distract your mind when you find yourself thinking of the person.
> 
> Within a short while, you will get over it.


I'm slightly offended you added the word "poor," lol. 
:rofl:


----------



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Wait, are you sure your feelings for this woman are not sexual? I mean, if a heterosexual woman thinks about another woman when having sex her husband, something is definitely up. Are you sexually attracted to other women? I of course do not want to undermine your marriage, but coming to terms with your sexuality sounds like something that needs to happen for you and your husband.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

billgour said:


> Wait, are you sure your feelings for this woman are not sexual? I mean, if a heterosexual woman thinks about another woman when having sex her husband, something is definitely up. Are you sexually attracted to other women? I of course do not want to undermine your marriage, but coming to terms with your sexuality sounds like something that needs to happen for you and your husband.


Maybe I'm in denial, but I did try and watch lesbian porn and it didn't do anything for me and I had to switch to hetero porn.
I tried to masturbate to the thought of me and her together, sexually, and that didn't do anything for me.

I had to think of my regular hetero visions that I think of when I masturbate, to cum, and then I kind of thought of her at the very end but it kinda flattened the orgasm. 

Maybe it's the guilt of the crush that weighs on me? Because I feel like I'm literally trying to kick the vision of her face, out what's going on when my husband and I have sex. 
And when I think of her when he and I have sex, I just kinda picture her face. 

I sure would like to hold her, lol. That I admit 100%. Maybe I'm in denial? I hope not. I hope I have a grip of my emotions better than that, but my feelings are very, very strong for her.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes poor. Can you imagine being in her shoes, at your job, and someone you have worked with comes in to tell you that they have a crush on you?

What would you say? Thanks I'm flattered. Then what?

What would you expect her to say or do with this information? Telling her about it makes you seem like you expect her to respond in some particular way. And now she's on the spot and you've made her uncomfortable (how else could she feel?) even though this is entirely your issue and not hers.

If you were both single, I'd say sure, tell her and see what happens (not at her place of work though).

You both being married straight women would just make you sound off balance if you told her.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, I had a foxy dental hygienist I thought was hot and I told her. On the back of her next appointment card, she gave me her phone number. :smthumbup: If I'd been a chick I may have been different.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes poor. Can you imagine being in her shoes, at your job, and someone you have worked with comes in to tell you that they have a crush on you?
> 
> What would you say? Thanks I'm flattered. Then what?
> 
> ...


I'm still slightly offended. I think I'm pretty damn awesome and anyone would be blessed for me to crush on them :rofl:

I meant my post as a joke. 

Of course when my friend brought it up, I thought it was a horrible idea. I failed to include that she didn't want me to do this in person, she said to send it via FB message and then to block her after, so she wouldn't feel uncomfortable and to really drive the point home that it wasn't about her feelings, it was about mine.

I considered it because I'm at my wits end...with myself. LOL.

After speaking with another friend, who really surprised me today when she revealed she'd been with another woman but is now happily married to a man, she said to not tell her anything *unless* I want to purse it. Other than that, she thinks I'm making this a bigger deal because it's so new to me and I need to just start to accept it for what it is.
And maybe that's where the majority of the problem lies: I don't want to accept it.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, do not tell unless you are plannaing to woo her and have sex wiht her. Ohter than that you have to be a grown up and deal wiht it all by yourself. Don't mess her life.


----------



## Shake_It_Up (Apr 1, 2015)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> 31 years old, married for 10 years and have always been faithful.
> 
> In January of this year, I experienced (and am still going through) my first ever same-sex crush; the crush is on my dental hygienist. This has blown my socks off, because never in my 30+ years on this planet, have I had a crush on someone who doesn’t have a penis.
> After visiting with her 2 or 3 times, I’ve refused appointments because I become very anxious, flushed, and my heart starts to palpitate. I’ve become a nervous wreck over this.
> ...


If you can work this for some discounted dental work, I say proceed. Dental work ain't cheap. 

On a serious note, I have mini-crushes on women I have worked with in the past. I've even had wet dreams with them and picture them while I'm with my wife. It doesn't mean I need to tell them how I feel. Not sure you're doing anything that the rest of us don't do, accept for the lesbian part.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Shake_It_Up said:


> If you can work this for some discounted dental work, I say proceed. Dental work ain't cheap.


LMAO! Thanks for the laugh. :lol:


----------



## Shake_It_Up (Apr 1, 2015)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> LMAO! Thanks for the laugh. :lol:


Glad I could help. :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I second that. Don't say anything to this woman and you will get over your crush, just give it time.

And I agree that avoiding this other woman would be a good idea.

Tread carefully and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> Hey, I had a foxy dental hygienist I thought was hot and I told her. On the back of her next appointment card, she gave me her phone number. :smthumbup: If I'd been a chick I may have been different.


Were you both single? If so, then great!

Now how about if a married man came into your work, knowing you are married with children, and told you he had a crush on you. How would you feel?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> After speaking with another friend, who really surprised me today when she revealed she'd been with another woman but is now happily married to a man, she said to not tell her anything *unless* I want to purse it. Other than that, she thinks I'm making this a bigger deal because it's so new to me and I need to just start to accept it for what it is.
> And maybe that's where the majority of the problem lies: I don't want to accept it.


You are making the mistake that a lot of people make in your shoes...you are assuming that because you have strong "feelings" or a strong crush on this person, that it "means something" and that the other person is INVOLVED in your feelings.

A lot of people think "oh, if I'm feeling this way, they might, too" and "oh, since these feelings are so strong, it must mean we are meant to take this further".

These thoughts are normal and lots of people have them. But they are completely wrong. Your crush means nothing and it will fade away if you stop obsessing about it (and talking about it, and thinking of her, and talking to your friends about it, and looking for her on FB, etc). If you truly put her out of your mind, you'd see that none of this meant anything at all.

But hey, don't listen to me. Yeah go tell her, I'm sure you two can ditch your husbands and run off with her kids and live happily ever after. I'm just positive that's what your strong feelings "mean".


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Honey, u have some anger issues. Joking around has been lost on you. Any attempt to explain the inaccuracies of ur reply will go in vain, because ur too busy typing a reply rather than listening...so what's the point in responding with any facts about the things u have been mistaken about, in ur post? 

Do me a favor, because I don't dig ur tone...go preach in another thread. Thanks for the advice that was based on things u were correct about. Have a ice evening.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

No problem, and good luck. Super sorry I was trying to save your marriage with logic and good advice. Have at it!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone else, thanks for ur responses.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Were you both single? If so, then great!
> 
> Now how about if a married man came into your work, knowing you are married with children, and told you he had a crush on you. How would you feel?


Since I'm a guy that always liked women, I'd have to tell him he's barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I really don't understand how this sort of thing happens.

You're a grown adult and suddenly you start having feelings for same sex that you never had before?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Sometimes we develop crushes and infatuations with people because of what we admire about them - we want to be like that ourselves. So what do you admire about her? Is it possible you are drawn to her because you wish you had those qualities yourself?

Anyway, do not tell her. Adults have the ability to use discretion, and there is no upside to telling her. Unburdening yourself by telling her of the crush merely puts the burden on her. Please do not stalk her on FB nor send her messages about this on FB. That will frighten her because she might be afraid of what kind of stalking you'll do next.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

You have a "crush" on her, whatever that means. 

You believe you're straight.

You believe the crush isn't sexual.

Ideally, you just want to "hold" her.

But you want to hold her so bad it makes your heart palpitate.

lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

norajane said:


> Sometimes we develop crushes and infatuations with people because of what we admire about them - we want to be like that ourselves. So what do you admire about her? Is it possible you are drawn to her because you wish you had those qualities yourself?
> 
> Anyway, do not tell her. Adults have the ability to use discretion, and there is no upside to telling her. Unburdening yourself by telling her of the crush merely puts the burden on her. Please do not stalk her on FB nor send her messages about this on FB. That will frighten her because she might be afraid of what kind of stalking you'll do next.


I think this is definitely the reason behind the crush; I believe I admire her because she made me feel so at ease and comfortable. 

I haven’t sent her any FB messages. The only reason I saw her FB page was because after I was completed w/my treatments at her office, I left a good review, for all of the employees that I deal w/at that office, on their FB business page. Guess who’s the first person to pop up under the “people you may know” thread? She does, lol. Nearly gave me a damn heart attack. I guess FB tracks all that stuff, because other employees of that office popped up under the "people you may know", but they were just much further down the list. Dang it you tricky FB! LOL

I blocked her last night, just so I wouldn’t get the urge to drop by her page at all. 

I also feel a lot of shame, guilt, and confusion over this. That’s a big part of my problem and may be causing the delay to get over this…because I don’t want to accept it. And I also feel like I'm lying to my husband, because I downplayed my feelings to him. 

Thanks to everyone who made me laugh about this. I certainly need it, w/all the anxiety I had been experiencing. After reading some of your posts that made me giggle, I was able to think about it without having to deal with the physical manifestations of anxiety. 

It's really appreciated!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

I also had a bit of a crush on my dentist, who’s a man. I didn’t have any problem dealing with him. It was a piece of cake. I looked forward to our visits and was my “charming self” around him, to the point where his assistant said to me “I think he has a bit of a crush on you.” I flirted w/him like it wasn’t a big deal, because yes, crushes aren't a big deal. 
In that FB business review that I left on their page, I even said that I wanted to marry my dentist (said it in a joke) and my review has been the most read and the most liked on their page. My dentist even liked the post, lol. He knows I'm a flirt and just joking.

With her, it was a different story altogether. 

I’ve read other stories from straight women who also had straight women crushes, like a parent who had a straight girl crush on their kid's female teacher, and they were totally pumped about the crush. They couldn’t wait to go back and see their straight girl crush and interact with them. Me? No way. I’m completely the opposite. 

I wish I could be like that and just enjoy the experience, just like I did with the male dentist. Something about this being same-sex is really causing the hang-up for me, so acceptance on my part will be crucial to my moving past this.

Exploring this by posting on here has really helped and it's like night and day. Whereas before I experienced the palpitations and tingling and all of that nonsense (when I thought about it) and the more I thought about it, the worse it got...I was able to be pretty care-free last night and this morning. And it feels awesome. 
Thanks!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Anon1111 said:


> I really don't understand how this sort of thing happens.
> 
> You're a grown adult and suddenly you start having feelings for same sex that you never had before?


Me and you both, lol. I don't get it either.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> Me and you both, lol. I don't get it either.


Women's sexual responses are MUCH more "flexible" than men's. See http://www.amazon.com/What-Do-Women-Want-Adventures-ebook/dp/B009NG1SQ2 for a very interesting analysis of this issue.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

technovelist said:


> Women's sexual responses are MUCH more "flexible" than men's. See http://www.amazon.com/What-Do-Women-Want-Adventures-ebook/dp/B009NG1SQ2 for a very interesting analysis of this issue.


Thank you, I'll be sure to check that out.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> 31 years old, married for 10 years and have always been faithful.
> 
> In January of this year, I experienced (and am still going through) my first ever *same-sex crush; the crush is on my dental hygienist w/is married w/children*.
> 
> ...





ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> Maybe I'm in denial, but *I did try and watch lesbian porn and it didn't do anything for me and I had to switch to hetero porn*.
> I tried to masturbate to the thought of me and her together, sexually, and that didn't do anything for me.
> 
> ....*I sure would like to hold her*, lol. That I admit 100%. Maybe I'm in denial? I hope not. I hope I have a grip of my emotions better than that, but my feelings are very, very strong for her.


There is a lot here to work with.

First, DON'T tell her! As a medical professional if she followed through she could loose her license and you could possibly responsible for financially destroying her, her marriage, and potentially her ability to support her children. If you do tell her, expect her to react or overreact because you have just threatened her professional license.

Second, your friend is full of horrible ideas. Anything you put on FB, could be cut an pasted into just about anything, from blogs, to your FB page, etc. No, DONT do anything in writing!

Third, you have a real problem. You say you are not sexually attracted to her, but you would love to hold her in your arms. You say that you aren't turned on to having sex with any woman, but thoughts of her are in your head when you make love with your husband. You also have told your husband and so he probably knows more about this than you can imagine. Spouses can read body language and see our true feelings even when we sometimes can't.

You are very confused about your feelings for this woman and need to sort that out quickly. Keeping it a fantasy, is fine as long as it doesn't become a reality or interfer with your marriage.

If you could get your husbands help, you could do some role playing with him to help you explore your feelings. Who knows maybe he could dress up as her and you could pretend to have sex with your lesbian friend by having sex with your H, just not using his penis. The way he responded I doubt that this is an option, as it could increase his jealousy.

So, I say make an appointment for counseling in late June or July does sound like your best option on figuring out your feelings, sexual preferences, desire for experimentation, romatic crush or whatever it is.

Good luck.


----------



## Shake_It_Up (Apr 1, 2015)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> Thanks to everyone who made me laugh about this. I certainly need it, w/all the anxiety I had been experiencing. After reading some of your posts that made me giggle, I was able to think about it without having to deal with the physical manifestations of anxiety.
> 
> It's really appreciated!


Here's an idea. The next time you're in the chair, all loaded up with nitrous oxide and novacain, tell her how you feel. Get it off your chest. She won't understand a word you said, and you get to feel better by saying it. Everybody wins!


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Shake_It_Up said:


> Here's an idea. The next time you're in the chair, all loaded up with nitrous oxide and novacain, tell her how you feel. Get it off your chest. She won't understand a word you said, and you get to feel better by saying it. Everybody wins!


:lol: LMAO. I wonder how that would go. 

"I think you're so...gurgle, gurgle, gurgle...the blue cat jumped over the red moon. The sea monkey took my money."

LOL.


----------



## Shake_It_Up (Apr 1, 2015)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> Shake_It_Up said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea. The next time you're in the chair, all loaded up with nitrous oxide and novacain, tell her how you feel. Get it off your chest. She won't understand a word you said, and you get to feel better by saying it. Everybody wins!
> ...


Exactly! "I think about you all the time" sounds like "Icing is useless on a lime", which is true...


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

ConfusionHasRunRampant said:


> I think this is definitely the reason behind the crush; I believe I admire her because she made me feel so at ease and comfortable.
> 
> I haven’t sent her any FB messages. The only reason I saw her FB page was because after I was completed w/my treatments at her office, I left a good review, for all of the employees that I deal w/at that office, on their FB business page. Guess who’s the first person to pop up under the “people you may know” thread? She does, lol. Nearly gave me a damn heart attack. I guess FB tracks all that stuff, because other employees of that office popped up under the "people you may know", but they were just much further down the list. Dang it you tricky FB! LOL
> 
> ...


Next time you are in just keep calm and above all else remember she means your mouth when she says "open wide". :rofl:


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

WonkyNinja said:


> Next time you are in just keep calm and above all else remember she means your mouth when she says "open wide". :rofl:


LOL that's terrible...I love it! :smthumbup:


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

I had a good weekend, thanks to you guys here. Venting allowed me to have some breathing room (in regards to my feelings) and I blocked her last week and she's been blocked since. 

My weekend was good, until I was scrolling down my facebook page and her husband popped up as the second person on my "People You May Know" option. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?! I've never even clicked on his profile (knew it was him because I remembered it from when I viewed her page- they have a unique last name). 

So I blocked him too. It did manage to ramp up my feelings a bit more, which sucked, but I'm holding steadfast.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

So this nightmare happened last night...

Well. My not so great of a friend must have grabbed my phone this evening and sent my hygienist a message about my feelings. WTF?! Did she think she was doing me a favor?!

We went to dinner and have some drinks. After a few drinks, she wanted to see a pic of my female crush. So i had to unblock my crush and after I did, I showed the profile to my "friend."
It was my turn to get drinks at the bar and I asked her to watch my purse, which had my phone inside of it, and she must have got it while I was away from the table and only had my clutch. 

I just saw it a few minutes ago in my Facebook messenger. Omg. I'm going to have a heart attack. 

I've since deactivated my Facebook. Does anyone know if she'll get the message since I deactivated it?

It didn't say it was read. 

I KNOW she's going to blame it on drinking but this is so not right. Not a friend at all. 

The last time we talked about this, she said "well ur not like me. Ur timid and I'm blunt. I'm all about feelings and being honest and I'm not afraid to say my truth. If I were in ur position,I'd say 'look b-tech, I have feelings for you.'"

And she went on and on about being brave, telling the truth and life being too short to hold back. All the while, I'm sure she's implying I'm a coward and a wimp for not telling this chick how I feel. 

Now this.

I tried to block my chick crush again, but Facebook says I need to wait 48 hours before doing so again. 
So I deactivated my profile...again. 

This sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

So realized this happened around 2am last night. Nearly had a damn heart attack. 

My "not a friend after all" contacted me on FB messenger and I'm sure it was only to allow me to see what she had done 

Awesome. So awesome 
😡👎😠


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Your friend is an idiot, really that is going to be beyond awkward for you and the hygienist. She will get the message.

Deactivating your FB profile doesn't do anything. FB is the Hotel California, you can check out anytime you like...you can never leave. It sucks.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

She is an idiot! And like clockwork, she's blaming it on the drinking but is insisting she did me a favor by "getting my truth out there."

I. Am. Pissed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Colonel Angus (Apr 11, 2015)

Good Lord child, resist all temptation to go down to the deep south with this other woman. That is a job for your humble servant, Colonel Angus.




If I overstayed my welcome, just tap me on the head.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

This all seems so juvenile. I mean you got a crush on a girl. So? You told your H and he didn't like it. Why was the threatened over this? Then, your "friend" sends your hygienist a text. Why? is your friend like 12? So immature. 

Why are you all giddy about a girl crush, especially since you said yourself you never intended to act on it and thinking about her sexually doesn't turn you on? 

I guess I am missing why this is such a big deal? Why are you gushing to your friend about this - so much so that your friend finds it funny to make you uncomfortable?

P.S. I would say the same thing if this was a dude you had a crush on too. Crushes (especially if we're married) shouldn't be sending us into some 14 year old girl "omg I can't stop thinking about him/her" fit. Thinking someone is attractive is fine, gushing over them and developing strong feelings is NOT (unless you plan on divorcing sometime really soon). Get a new hygienist.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, whether or not that's how it actually happened, it's at least convenient to have a "friend" to blame it on if it ends up blowing up. And, if not, if she's receptive and wants to go for it, you can thank your "friend" for her "bravery."


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

I was hung up on the fact that my crush was a girl. When I accepted that, the feelings started to wane. Shoot me for overreacting to a feelings that I've never had. 

I had a small crush on my dentist too and I didn't react like this to that. Shoot, it was a fun experience and his assistant commented that he had a crush on me too. It's the simple fact that it's same sex. I've been married for a decade, I know how to deal with an attraction to another man. It's the fact that she has a vagina that threw me. 

And is someone else saying I did this on my own and am lying about it? Really? I blocked her for the past few weeks. Then her husband popped up as a friend suggestion and I blocked him too. 

Too bad u don't know this "friend," which she won't be anymore. 

Let me give u a clue about her: she calls her boyfriend a "*****" with other people around, cries at work (she's the building receptionist) and calls clients *******s. 

Actually, I shouldn't have even gone out with her. She's drama. But she's the only person that understood what I was feeling. Don't accuse me of something I didn't do.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

And to all the jerks in this thread, we come here for help. Out of all the things I got going for me in my life, the only issue I have is the fact that I developed feelings for a woman, something that hasn't happened in my 30+ years here, and it seemed like a big deal. 
If we all had our crap together, there would be no need for this forum. 

My intention in coming here was advice as how to get over it. I never thought about doing anything about it and I never thought about revealing my feelings to her, in hopes that she would feel the same way. 

I felt like George Constanza, when he's getting an erection because of a massage by a male. Except it's my hygienist that's cleaning her tools by my freakin' nipples and it gave a sensation I had never felt before. 

Yes, in life we make things a bigger deal but if that's my worst crime in life, oh well. 

And to the jerk off who accused me of lying in here, screw off. Why the heck would I do that? And for a bunch of online folks I'll never know. Wow. Next time, think before u type. 

To everyone else, thanks for the input. It's appreciated.


----------

